# Updates.



## Hadley4000 (Aug 31, 2008)

I posted about a month ago, as soon as we found out, that my brother was diagnosed with a brain tumor. I thought I would give a few updates on the situation.

He had a biopsy, and it is a grade 2 Glioma. That means that it is cancerous, but benign. 

He has had 4 MRIs. They cannot do surgery on it, because of the large size, shape and placement of the tumor.

Sometime within the next month or two, he will be starting chemo. After about a year of 5 on 3 off (5 days of chemo, then 3 weeks off), he will start radiation therapy. They won't know how long they will have to do that for until they see how it reacts to chemo.


The road ahead will be rough. Though the kind of chemo he will be getting (Oral pills) has fewer side effects(He will get to keep his hair), it will still make him pretty sick. Afterall, chemo IS poison. 

This has been hard on our entire family. Now, I was hoping there is something y'all could do. Please, keep him in your prayers. If you aren't religious, just keep him in your thoughts. I'm a believer in positive thinking. So if you can just keep him on your mind, I would really appriciate it.

Another thing. If you could possibly put your name, I am making a big list of all of the people who have wished Ian(My brother) well. Almost all of the people he doesn't know. But, I want him to see just how many people have had him in their thoughts.



PS. If you are on FaceBook, you can join this group to add your thoughts, view a timeline of everything, and get frequent updates.
http://www.new.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10782559970&ref=ts


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tell him I wish him the best, and I will be thinking about him until he gets through this ordeal. Best of luck to you and your family, I know this is hard but I believe that you can do it 
(My name is Michael Palone, by the way)


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow i teard up reading that sam D. btw


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2008)

well i am glad to hear that it is benign, but upset to hear that is in inoperable. i certainly hope the chemo is effective and that it does not weaken him significantly. name= David Woner, and i guess if you're going to be reading the names to him then i should tell you that woner is pronounced like "Whoa!" then just "ner". im not sure if thats called a long or short vowel, but thats how its pronounced.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish him all the best, and hope all of the grueling treatments he has to undergo are effective. Also, best wishes to your family in what must be a difficult time.

Simon Crawford


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2008)

Stachu Korick
i will pray


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2008)

I will pray
Jules Manalang


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2008)

Arnaud van Galen just send you a looooooot of happy thoughts. Keeping positive is very important for your brother AND for everyone in his surroundings.

I hope you can also pass the joy of cubing to him


----------



## llamapuzzle (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope the best for your brother. I will keep him in my thoughts.

Jordan Rattner


----------



## Garmon (Sep 13, 2008)

I will Pray for him.
God Bless.

Garmon Roberts.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll pray for your brother.
God Bless him.

Emerson Herrmann


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's in my thoughts

Matthew McConaha


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ian, I hope you get better! You're in my thoughts and prayers.
~Sarah Nelson


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck! I hope everything turns out the best for your family.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2008)

Ian you're definitely in my thoughts, and I'm sending you all my best wishes.

Chris Hardwick


----------



## MistArts (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't believe in God. But I do believe in luck and fate. 

May luck be with him.


----------



## signaly (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll definitely keep him in my thoughts =] .

Good luck.


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2008)

Technology is quickly moving forward; you never know, in a year or two it might be operable. Good luck with it.


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2008)

I am an atheist, but i hope very much that he recovers.


----------

